# question choke



## RobertNStolf (Dec 23, 2014)

what's the best choke tubes out there


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 23, 2014)

Whatever patterns the best in your gun.


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 23, 2014)

factory... unless you are specifically looking for a tighter, extended choke say for divers or a turkey choke it is a waste of money. A metal .710 tube from the factory is the same as a metal .710 tube from some aftermarket place. There is only so much technology that you can put into a scatter gun.


----------



## RobertNStolf (Dec 23, 2014)

Modified


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 23, 2014)

I prefer Kick's High Flyers for waterfowl.


----------



## mcagle (Dec 23, 2014)

01Foreman400 said:


> I prefer Kick's High Flyers for waterfowl.



I shoot these too. They seem to work great and I like the look of them too.


----------



## WFL (Dec 23, 2014)

Sk to LM in most guns.   Now If you going to run smaller shot go the a M.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 23, 2014)

Try your gun with factory chokes and loads That means shooting paper. Also known as testing the pattern of your gun


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Dec 23, 2014)

Use the benelli modified choke, if it doesn't seem to fit keep forcing it, it'll eventually work, and make sure your shooting single 0 buckshot. That way you don't have to worry about cripples.


----------



## The Longhunter (Dec 23, 2014)

Factory chokes for Benelli/Beretta and Remington are pretty good out of the box. (And probably other brands with which I am not familiar).  

Rather than spending a bunch of money on chokes, you'd do better to spend it on different loads, and do some serious patterning.  There is no "magic" choke that you can just screw in and go hunting.

I'm not anti-chokes, I have a substantial collection of premier makers from my sporting clays days, but that's a different environment entirely.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 23, 2014)

the longhunter said:


> factory chokes for benelli/beretta and remington are pretty good out of the box. (and probably other brands with which i am not familiar).
> 
> Rather than spending a bunch of money on chokes, you'd do better to spend it on different loads, and do some serious patterning.  There is no "magic" choke that you can just screw in and go hunting.
> 
> I'm not anti-chokes, i have a substantial collection of premier makers from my sporting clays days, but that's a different environment entirely.


great advice


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 23, 2014)

Since when did duck hunting and saving money come together?


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Dec 23, 2014)

killer elite said:


> great advice



This.....


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Dec 23, 2014)

The Longhunter said:


> Factory chokes for Benelli/Beretta and Remington are pretty good out of the box. (And probably other brands with which I am not familiar).
> 
> Rather than spending a bunch of money on chokes, you'd do better to spend it on different loads, and do some serious patterning.  There is no "magic" choke that you can just screw in and go hunting.
> 
> I'm not anti-chokes, I have a substantial collection of premier makers from my sporting clays days, but that's a different environment entirely.



This.. I went from a Carlsons to a patternmaster back to my factory modified Benelli choke.  And will never buy another one.


----------



## RobertNStolf (Dec 23, 2014)

I am looking into a Winchester sx3 shotgun with a kicks high flyer mod choke


----------



## strutlife (Dec 24, 2014)

I agree with some of this and disagree with some. I shoot black cloud 3" #3. Black cloud ammo has done damage to several barrels, hence black cloud chokes were developed. I use a Jeb's choke and it gives me the pattern I want to duck hunting and doesn't strip the wad away from the shot. My thunderchicken gun carries a Sumtoy choke and Star Dot. That's the 2 chokes that shoot the pattern I want for that gun. Will my factory chokes shoot the pattern I want out of these 2 guns, NO. I choose my ammo and then find or have made a choke that will pattern the shot.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Dec 24, 2014)

Shoot what you have first! Then if your not happy try some others.
I was not happy with my factory chokes so I got some Carlson's that I like better. Ordered and received a Jeb's that I have not patterned yet. I am looking for a full coverage pattern at 40 yards 30' circle. I have tested the others with BC 3 1/2" BB 3" BB Kent 3 & 3 1/2 #4 #2 Blind Side 3 1/2 #1 #2. My Carlson long range works best so far.


----------



## Millcreekfarms (Dec 24, 2014)

Shooting a Carlsons blackcloud mid range does the job out to 40 yds and still able to smack the ones that fly in your face


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Dec 24, 2014)

Been shooting a SX3 for about 5 years with the factory modified and have been nothing but pleased with the performance.  Shot a SBE 1 the 9 years before that with the factory mod with no problems.  Never had the need to try an aftermarket choke and I don't think there's any magic about them anyway, just a way for somebody to make money other than the gun manufacturers by convincing you that you need their choke to kill birds.  My hunting partner has always shot the factory improved cylinder in his SBE1 and has no problem killing birds.  He regularly gets scotch doubles whereas I rarely do, and that's fine with me, as I'm the one who usually gets that iffy flying away after initial flurry kill.  It's really just what you have confidence in IMO.


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Dec 24, 2014)

I have a Jebs .685 in my SX3 and shoot kent #4s for woodies and #3s when I go where there may be an occasional mallard.  I have had a lot of success with that combo.


----------



## WFL (Dec 25, 2014)

I see ALOT of VERY small chokes for duck loads.


----------

